# AF 310 tender coupler



## midlifekrisiz (Jan 29, 2013)

So I managed to re-install the pin and coupler once but it came out again 

should I just install it again but this time with a small amount of Gorrilla glue to hold the pin? or is there another way....i think the hole has been stretched where it goes in.


----------



## markjs (Dec 11, 2010)

Are you using the specialized tool for installing (what I presume to be) link couplers? I have one if you are interested in purchasing it. They are also available from Portlines Hobbies.
Mark


----------



## midlifekrisiz (Jan 29, 2013)

markjs said:


> Are you using the specialized tool for installing (what I presume to be) link couplers? I have one if you are interested in purchasing it. They are also available from Portlines Hobbies.
> Mark


Hmmm no (didn't know there was one) used a pair of needle nose pliers . they are the old style link couplers with the bar for the coupler to grab onto.
what is the tool worth?


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Let's be sure we are talking about the right item....this is the link coupler on the rear end of the tender that the rolling stock will eventually couple to create a train?

Looks like the coupler with brass weight on the right side of the tender in this photo.....???


----------



## midlifekrisiz (Jan 29, 2013)

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> Let's be sure we are talking about the right item....this is the link coupler on the rear end of the tender that the rolling stock will eventually couple to create a train?
> 
> Looks like the coupler with brass weight on the right side of the tender in this photo.....???


yes that is what i am talking about pin and coupler came right off ...squeezed it back on a couple of months ago with needle nose pliers and it came off again recently (hole is worn out i am guessing)


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Get the tool, your worries will be over.$40 bucks, but I paid a lot less for mine. Can't remember where I got it though. Send it to me with the pin and coupler and I'll do it for postage.


----------



## midlifekrisiz (Jan 29, 2013)

flyernut said:


> Get the tool, your worries will be over.$40 bucks, but I paid a lot less for mine. Can't remember where I got it though. Send it to me with the pin and coupler and I'll do it for postage.


I appreciate the offer FN but I can't see me sending my tender with coupler and pin all the way to NY from Vancouver b.c. just for a coupler re-install.

I should be able to do the same thing again but this time I am going to add a drop of gorrilla glue to it and see if that works.


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

I just went to the Portlines website and I have pasted the information on the Link Coupler installation tool, and the link to the web-site below. 

I have one that works like this and it is just fine, and I paid about the same money for it four or fiver years ago.

http://www.portlines.com/tools.htm

LINK COUPLER INSTALLATION TOOL
The economy version, "hit-it-with-a-hammer" model !
Hefty, 5.5" long shaft.

$12.00

Good luck with your repair,
Aflyer


----------



## midlifekrisiz (Jan 29, 2013)

thanks for the link ( will bookmark that one) ....member markjs offered me his (unused) for the same price :thumbsup:


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Aflyer said:


> I just went to the Portlines website and I have pasted the information on the Link Coupler installation tool, and the link to the web-site below.
> 
> I have one that works like this and it is just fine, and I paid about the same money for it four or fiver years ago.
> 
> ...


That's the one I bought! It also came with 12 link couplers, but I didn't buy it through PortLines.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

DO NOT GLUE IT !!! It needs to be able to pivot.

Note the drawing from Portlines Website....

These tools are available through some hobby dealers and most always at train shows where Flyers are found. The tool has a hole in the end that accepts the length of the pin shaft until it seats against the boss of the pin right at the coupler body. A couple of raps with a hammer on a sturdy surface will dimple the pin boss with a sort of star like pattern. This usually keeps the couple in place and still allows it to pivot. When you need to remove one, they have a tool to do so, but usually a couple of good whacks on the pin will dislodge it from the bracket hole and coupler. Remember to have it placed on a good solid surface when you are ready to give it a whack.


----------



## midlifekrisiz (Jan 29, 2013)

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> DO NOT GLUE IT !!! It needs to be able to pivot.
> 
> Note the drawing from Portlines Website....
> 
> These tools are available through some hobby dealers and most always at train shows where Flyers are found. The tool has a hole in the end that accepts the length of the pin shaft until it seats against the boss of the pin right at the coupler body. A couple of raps with a hammer on a sturdy surface will dimple the pin boss with a sort of star like pattern. This usually keeps the couple in place and still allows it to pivot. When you need to remove one, they have a tool to do so, but usually a couple of good whacks on the pin will dislodge it from the bracket hole and coupler. Remember to have it placed on a good solid surface when you are ready to give it a whack.


wasn't going to glue the coupler just the pin to the truck area where it mounts...i know the coupler needs to move


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Sorry...wasn't trying to insult your intelligence, just didn't want you to do something you might regret later.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

How did you make out with reattaching the coupler?


----------



## midlifekrisiz (Jan 29, 2013)

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> How did you make out with reattaching the coupler?


I am waiting on the mail that is bringing the tools to me


----------

